
Data Transfer Pact Between U.S. And Europe Is Ruled Invalid - tibz
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/07/technology/european-union-us-data-collection.html
======
tibz
The “Safe Harbor” rule had been in place since 2000 and is now essentially
invalid. So each country in the EU will have to rule whether they authorise
the data to be transferred back to the US.

The problem it seems to cause is for companies who have European employees on
payroll, and do not have a European entity. Also, small(er) businesses (who
can't afford data-centres unlike Amazon or Facebook) may be losing a
competitive advantage in Europe.

